# Top 10 Vista Sidebar Gadgets.



## anandk (Sep 8, 2007)

1) *The Vista Orb Clock.*
Smart and Sharp styling with several skins ! Definately a must-have, in my opinion !
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/orbclock.jpg
2) *System Control.*System Control is much more than your average shutdown gadget. Aside from the normal Shutdown, Restart, Lock, and StandBy (Hibernate), you can Switch User, Log Off, Task Manager, Run Window, and Command Prompt. All of those buttons can be re-ordered or disabled / enabled. 

3) *App Launcher. *
You can add applications to the Launcher by Dragging and Dropping or use settings. In settings you can reorder the apps using the arrows, add or delete them. You can drag and drop folders or drives from My Computer. Now includes My Computer, Control Panel, Network and Recycle Bin links. With Recycle Bin you can delete the files, view contents or change settings 

4) *Dual Core Multi Meter. *Shows CPU usage % ( 2 cores ), Ram Usage %, Ram info ( Total, used, left size), Status bars animated above 90%, 100 Skins + background selection, Help and email support, Shortcut options. 

5) *Alarm Gadget. *
The Alarm gadget gives you the possibility to set an alarm with sound but also gives you the possibility to program the closing, restart etc, of your computer. The gadget includes many designs too! 

6) *Clipboard History Manager. *You had some useful text in the Windows clipboard, but copied over it with a hasty Ctrl-C when you didn't mean to? Clipboard History keeps track of the last several text clipboard entries and lets you plop any of them back into the clipboard with a single click! 

7) *Ultimate Search Explorer. *The Ultimate Explorer allows you to search 11 different websites conveniently from your desktop in a single compact tool. Search Amazon, Google, Digg, YouTube, Yahoo, Drugstore, The Pirate Bay, Wikipedia. 

8 ) *Magic Folder. *For those who usually have a mess on the Desktop, this ones for you ! The Magic Folder is a gadget that helps you categorize and move files. When you drag a file to the gadget it will look at the file extension and place Document files (like doc, xls, ppt, etc) in the Document folder. It places image files like (JPEG, PNG, TIFF, GIF, etc) into the Pictures folder. 

9) *VCalculator. *It is a calculator for Windows Vista Sidebar, which also displays calculation history. It supports trigonometric functions, log functions, and binary operators. It's like a Powertoy calculator for Vista. 

10) *Messenger Gadget.*Use this gadget to interact with your Windows Live Messenger contacts. See contact's status, start chat sessions, change your status and more. Also check the gadget settings to customize your experience. 

Most available at gallery.live.com
Individual download links and illustrations at WinVistaClub.

If u feel i've missed something, let me know pls


----------



## casanova (Sep 9, 2007)

How about the sticky notes gadget.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2007)

Nah....Yahoo Widget Engine FTW


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

Cool thanks anandk


----------



## anandk (Sep 9, 2007)

^ welcome.

sticky notes ya ! ...lets c with wat i can replace it with. personally use it actually...

gx, Yahoo Widget Engine , cudnt find it...link?


----------



## casanova (Sep 10, 2007)

Vista orb maybe. There is already a nice clock by default in the sidebar. How about messenger.


----------



## iMav (Sep 10, 2007)

the orb clock is sweet .... iv installed it on every vista iv come across ... and the notes app by default is very very handy itself


----------



## anandk (Sep 10, 2007)

hmmm.. maybe i shud replace 7 or 9 with sticky notes...


----------



## casanova (Sep 10, 2007)

7 will be ok as well as with IE7 and opera giving those nice searching methods.


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 10, 2007)

My 2 favorite gadgets - 
1. Desktop Wallpaper - It is similar to the default slideshow gadget. But, it has an additional feature, it changes your wallpaper from amongst the selected directory at an interval of a selected time.

2. Network Utilization - Shows your network utilization as a % Graph or Kb Sent / Received.

Double click to toggle between history/current graphs, hover over the scale % to reveal the scale in MB. On the Settings page, you can change the NIC being monitored, the interval rate, graph history and how often it should rescale the history graph.


----------



## anandk (Sep 11, 2007)

^ u r rt. ur no 1 is better that the dafault slide show..


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 11, 2007)

Media player and Calc for me!!


----------



## casanova (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks alsiladka for that wallpaper gadget.

edit: member name corrected. You konw the pehmoneanl pweor of the hmuan barin....


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 11, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Thanks asliladka for that wallpaper gadget.


 
Its alsi, not asli  
You made me go against my name to correct you


----------



## casanova (Sep 11, 2007)

^^Hehe

This wallpaper gadget was already in use by me. I thought it was from MS itself.


----------

